# first mate food? canadian limited ing diet



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Just curious if anyine has used this for a limited ing diet? Im looking for something other then natural bakance, its so carb loaded and really low in protein so we feed soooo much. Im looking at it incase our latest pick does not work out. 
A link below is from the grain free ocean fish. I also found a response from the company to a review on a dog food review site. It explains a bit on there ing list. 
It seems to be a bit different in protein pricentage in comparison to natural balance even though they have similiar ing,but looks like the are quite different in the way they are formulated? 
Anyways if anyone has an opinion thanks 

Pacific Ocean Fish Large Breed - FirstMate Pet Foods




Dear Editor of Pet Food Guides:I have read your review of FirstMate Pet Food with interest and appreciation for a forthright and relatively positive review. If you don’t mind, I would like to make a comment about the carbohydrate levels to which you refer. Over the years of our history and at the risk of losing market share, it has always been our corporate philosophy to list ingredients in order of content without fractioning. That is, at time of processing we include in the carbohydrate portion of our ingredients actual potato flour, potato flakes and potato. At the end of the day, they are all potato products. By the same token if we chose to add some potato, some some sweet potato and some other carbohydrate, we can then place an animal protein, especially herring that has a high protein level, as the first ingredient. If a food has a 23 or 25 % protein content, then it is very difficult to claim that a protein ingredient will be first without breaking up the carbohydrate content into sub ingredients. FirstMate has chosen not to do that in our current grain free line of products because regardless how specific ingredients are placed in the ingredient list, the total amount of carbohydrates and the total amount of animal proteins will remain the same. All of our packaging has a chart on the back of the bag explaining that relation.Best regards and thank you again for a nice review.Michael Florian,President, FirstMate Petfood inc.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I wouldn't feed anything unless meat was the first 2-3 ingredients.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

dogloverforlife said:


> I wouldn't feed anything unless meat was the first 2-3 ingredients.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree as well


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

I usually think this as well! After having a food battle with samson im lookihg at everything.

I really didnt want to look at usuing natural choice because i feel its just a lot of carb loaded food, and therefore id have to feed a huge amount daily!

But this brand seems to be saying otherwise about there kibble, even thought the ing list is similair. 
Any ideas to why?? 

80% Protein From Wild Pacific Ocean Fish
20% Protein From Potatoes
0% Protein From Grains

This is on the website


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Just want to bump, has anyone used this food?


----------



## sympatica (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been using first mate ocean for my 4 year old golden since he was a puppy. He loves it! It smells like fish, his coat is beautiful, and his weight is good. 
We tried switching to other brands, as it was quite expensive, but never again. Sometimes we switch to the chicken and blueberry formula, he is just as excited. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

